# Dummy account on Facebook-Someone trying for threatening...



## matrixx (May 21, 2014)

I thought to share this incident with DTians colleagues with hoping to get some help.

Someone has opened dummy/fake account on Facebook with using my daughter name. Fake account name is same as my daughter account name.

Fake A/c holder connected with friends of my daughter & keeps inviting other male / female students in her school.

After detailing & sequencing, I atleaset regonised someone from her school circle only & male student.

Initially, before 2 months, I ignored it & my daughter informed her friends to keep passive/mum with assumption that such activist may cool down with having no response.

Now, I am worrying coz he's still on the board regularly down the time even after 3 months.

I'm going to lodge complain on FB but it won't kill the issue as he may be recreate fake a/c even after this fake a/c deletion by FB.

Any permanent solution? Can't we trace pass him?


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2014)

Where are you from. Register a complaint in FB, Also register a complaint in your cyber police division regarding Identity Theft. Please get it resolved ASAP, as these kids make fake account for defamation of other people. As this is a very sensitive issue, you can contact Digit Team as they will be able to help you out or guide you properly. 
 [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] : Any help?


----------



## matrixx (May 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Where are you from.


 Jamnagar, Gujarat



RCuber said:


> Register a complaint in FB, Also register a complaint in your cyber police division regarding Identity Theft.


 Going to lodge complaint on FB but it won't work effectively. Cyber Police in such a small town I doubt but sure will check.



RCuber said:


> Please get it resolved ASAP, as these kids make fake account for defamation of other people.


 He bugger already misleading my daughter friends... 



RCuber said:


> As this is a very sensitive issue, you can contact Digit Team as they will be able to help you out or guide you properly.
> [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] : Any help?


 This is what my best hope. Pl help.


----------



## sushovan (May 21, 2014)

The best lesson to teach these kind of buggers is forcibly performing SRS on them 

Jokes apart, This case is very similar to what happened to the sister of my friend, the bugger continued to come back with fresh fake accounts and even after lodging complaints in cyber cell they did not bother to take any action (blame the evergreen lazy corrupted system) thus the culprit could not be traced. At the end she had no other way other than terminating her real Facebook account and informing the people of her known circle so they would not get deceived by "her"  online anymore


----------



## matrixx (May 21, 2014)

truly said sushovan.

though I got the cybercrime cell gujarat here, I am suspicious to trace that lukkha party.... Damn, he is just fowarding invitation directly to my daughter with giving hide challenge..... he put my daughter photo in fake account....


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2014)

[MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION] : try this page *www.facebook.com/help/www/174210519303259


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2014)

I don't know if am helpful here or not, but even if the facebook locks up the facebook account - he will eventually create another. 
Is this feature still exists or not?

*www.ampercent.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/post/HowtoDeleteaFacebookaccountwhichisImpers_FDE0/facebookprofileimpersonification.gif


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2014)

Why does even such creeps exist. 
Cyber department in India is still very backward and considering OP has already said he is living in a small town.  You have to make as many people as possible to report the account. But even though you are from a small town you should lodge a complaint against this creep.


----------



## 10 numberi (May 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> These losers are jealous that they could not achieve anything in life and hence want to induce furstration in happier people lives.


Do you think successful people are all moral citizens? If you do then I have to say you are not much aware of your surroundings.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 21, 2014)

Yes go ahed and file a FIR with Cyber Crime cell. Well it's not that bad. Crime Patrol once aired an episode on this too. Try searching with "Pooja Finds Her Fake Profile on Friendsbook"

What I'm trying to say is, yes they do work, but may be you need some strong sources.


----------



## Nipun (May 22, 2014)

Do file a complaint with FB and police. While FB may act and police may not, you must do both of them. Here's another less recommended way:
From a different account, try to convince him to download a keylogger. Once that's done, wait for him to log in and then _you_ remove the fake account. Or if possible, trace him. I know this is not very easy and may also sound unrealistic, but it works.

EDIT: May not work if the person uses a mobile device to access the fake account. Considering that most school students access FB from mobile, this may not work. But still, is worth a try.

PS: A word of caution, by doing this you _may_ also be violating some laws. Not entirely sure, though.


----------



## matrixx (May 22, 2014)

whats key logger? how it works. pardon me.


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2014)

matrixx said:


> whats key logger? how it works. pardon me.


Basic logic of keylogger is this : 
It logs all the keystrokes in the installed system, and mail it to a specified person on a specified time.

- - - Updated - - -

Easy for stealing uid and password; Now you should've known why bank sites use virtual keyboard..


----------



## ariftwister (May 22, 2014)

matrixx said:


> whats key logger? how it works. pardon me.



A Keylogger is a software which saves whatever he is typing and sends them to your id. So you can hack his real Account and trace his location too.

But convincing him to download and install keylogger is the hard part.


----------



## Nipun (May 22, 2014)

matrixx said:


> whats key logger? how it works. pardon me.



A keylogger, as the name suggests, takes the logs of what keys are pressed by the user('victim'). Whatever the victim types is recorded - email IDs, paswords, programming codes and if there's a keylogger on my PC, this post too. It is a tool usually used for malicious activities, including stealing of passwords, bank details etc. The one I have used multiple times records not only what victim types, but also where he types that(Chrome, for example); when he types; and also sends you a regular screenshot of the victim's screen. You get all these details in your email account.

I've not used it for malicious purposes. I've generally used it on friends only, saying that this is a game I made. They download it, run it(sometimes even turning their antiviruses off if they detect the keylogger), get a random error message like "Game failed to load" and think that the file does not work. It does, right from the moment it's double clicked and sends me everything they type.


----------



## nac (May 22, 2014)

Hey, I have downloaded and installed keylogger sometime ago. But nobody asked me to do so. Just out of interest, I did. What does it mean? Could someone/body getting the information like my id, password and all...????


----------



## Nipun (May 22, 2014)

nac said:


> Hey, I have downloaded and installed keylogger sometime ago. But nobody asked me to do so. Just out of interest, I did. What does it mean? Could someone/body getting the information like my id, password and all...????



You downloaded the actual keylogger? Then most probably, yes. Run a full virus scan.
Or if you've downloaded a program that generates keylogger for you(I think naming it would be against the forum rules?), no.
Where you got it from?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 22, 2014)

nac said:


> Hey, I have downloaded and installed keylogger sometime ago. But nobody asked me to do so. Just out of interest, I did. What does it mean? Could someone/body getting the information like my id, password and all...????



You are done mate.. Screwed.. You have a tag line of Human Spambot and its true in your case as you are spamming your key strokes and screenshots to someone who is enjoying it..


----------



## nac (May 22, 2014)

Nipun said:


> You downloaded the actual keylogger? Then most probably, yes. Run a full virus scan.
> Or if you've downloaded a program that generates keylogger for you(I think naming it would be against the forum rules?), no.
> Where you got it from?





rakesh_ic said:


> You are done mate.. Screwed.. You have a tag  line of Human Spambot and its true in your case as you are spamming your  key strokes and screenshots to someone who is enjoying it..



 I don't know what is actual keylogger and what is not 


> Or if you've downloaded a program that generates keylogger for you(I think naming it would be against the forum rules?), no.


I thought this is what I was doing. I didn't know it would send the information online to someone. I came across that this tool would track every key stroke. Just out of curiosity, I tried that software. Even though I haven't used that software, it was there in my system installed for few months (may be an year). I don't remember the tool name. I googled and downloaded it from somewhere. I don't remember the site address.

By the way, it's not happening now. I did try this tool about 4 or 5 yrs ago. But still... I have been using the same email id and all...

Ever since I bought this computer, always there is antivirus updated and running.


----------



## matrixx (May 22, 2014)

1) how come keyblogger would be in that bugger pocket/pc/mob.?

if so,

2) by tracing id, screenshot, activity log, pwd, ip - how come we come to know his identity/location ?

That bugger also sent invitation to my daughter by fack account on y'day. Seems some one from her school group only.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 22, 2014)

^^ Well, my suggestion will be, to tell your kid to close her FB account and intimate it to her friends. May be after all this BS is over, (and she still want to have an FB a/c) she can open a new account. Whatever you do, these creeps do come back unless you put them in jail.


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

Keylogger is useless in this case! If you'll give me that ID I'll try brute attack overnight in metasploit  Atleast this will stop him/her to access that account.


----------



## matrixx (May 22, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Keylogger is useless in this case! If you'll give me that ID I'll try brute attack overnight in metasploit  Atleast this will stop him/her to access that account.


 sure, will pm you in evening after reaching home. thanks dude.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

first step is to report the account, like [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] said. there is option right there on profile.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

Skip the keylogger thing.


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2014)

Report as fake account.


----------



## nac (May 22, 2014)

Am I safe? 
As Nipun said, the software supposed to generate keylogger for me. Not to send them online. I hope it didn't send it to anyone.


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2014)

nac said:


> Am I safe?
> As Nipun said, the software supposed to generate keylogger for me. Not to send them online. I hope it didn't send it to anyone.


Just Google for *"how to check keylogger on your computer?"*


----------



## nac (May 22, 2014)

^ I will do that...

BTW, The keylogger I tried was in different OS and the HDD was different. It's less likely to be in my system right now. But I will do as you suggested.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] dont hijack this thread, open a new thread and discuss it there.


----------

